
Hardly anyone showed up for the first public hearing on Boring Company LA tunnel - jkestner
https://la.curbed.com/2018/8/29/17796090/elon-musk-dodger-stadium-tunnel-meeting
======
jkestner
Related thread on the apparent astroturfing:
[https://twitter.com/erinscafe/status/1034456203890372609](https://twitter.com/erinscafe/status/1034456203890372609)

